# seroquel



## Bosko (Nov 9, 2007)

been taking this for like a two weeks now to help with a thought disorder i have. Its not helped really, but just made me feel zzoned out all the time. Its hard ot describe but i feel like slightly stoned or something, but not in a good way. Anybody had success with seroquel? im considering changing when i go to my pdoc this week but i might give stick it out, however my leg keeps kicking out when im falling to sleep lol, yesterday i fell out of bed which i never do! im so desperate to recover from my thought disorder il give anyhthing i try though.


----------



## Minerva8979 (Jan 30, 2010)

My friend who has Schizoaffective type Bipolar Disorder (forgive me if I butchered that diagnosis) is supposed to be taking his seroquel but he says it makes him feel drugged, similar to what you describe. There are alternative medications for this one, but it is an effective tranquilizer/stabilizer if you so need one. Your doctor can work with the dosage with you and offer you suggestions if you decide to continue to take the seroquel.


----------



## BlueTank (Jun 2, 2010)

I have severe insomnia so I was prescribed Seroquel. Its the only thing that seems to get me to sleep right now. I take it and about 30 minutes later I have to go to bed. It makes me out of it, but at the same time it makes me VERY uneasy. That part I don't like. So even though I feel drugged and tired I also feel strangely wacky. It makes me squirm around I suppose you could say.

In the morning I'm really noodley and Its hard to even get up.

I've tried different doses and I think i'm going to try bringing it down. I don't know how this stuff is helping me. It seems to jack my eyesight up even more.

Honestly I have enough going on that I have a really hard time telling what any of my meds are doing. It does get me to sleep, because I remember the nightmares and crazy vivid dreams.


----------



## university girl (Aug 11, 2004)

Yes, I have had success with this med but that doesn't mean it will help you. I take 900 mg (a lot!). It took a while to adjust to the med. At first I was really loopy, always forgetting what I was doing. That went away as do many side effects.


----------



## Nichole (Feb 22, 2011)

university girl said:


> Yes, I have had success with this med but that doesn't mean it will help you. I take 900 mg (a lot!). It took a while to adjust to the med. At first I was really loopy, always forgetting what I was doing. That went away as do many side effects.


I noticed you're from Canada as well...... I am new to depersonalization and my Psychiatrist wants to start me on 25mg of Seroquel at night....... Has it helped your DP?? If you dont mind me asking how did you get Depersonalised in the first place?

We cannot pin point whether or not mine was from a panic attack after I had some major bleeding or if it was 2 days later when my Family Doctor doubled my Wellbutrin dose, later finding out I was mildly bipolar which made me have psychotic symptoms... leaving me with Depersonalization


----------



## Guest (Mar 2, 2011)

Seroquel turns my brain into mush. Even the most tiny dose.


----------



## TheGame (Feb 1, 2011)

seroquel helped me gather my thoughts a little and calmed me somewhat. as for the DP it hasnt done anything. I still have these "game" feelings from time to time even though now they have diminished in intensity and im no longer affraid of em.

Starting to feel the effects of the SSRI im taking (citalopram) and its been killing DR (i used to feel like i was in a movie or that people semt strange and foreign and things felt alien etc..)

Otherwise its time that heals me ive come to figure out. And changing thoughtpatterns. meditaion and excersice do their part aswell as taking omega 3 capsules.

My anxiety is pretty much gone..havent had a panic attack in weeks and no strong anxiety attack lately either.


----------



## girlie (Apr 1, 2010)

--


----------



## Aus29 (Apr 3, 2016)

Any luck so far?


----------

